# What axles for a 2013 850 with a 3/2.5 lift??



## JC8690 (May 28, 2013)

I really like the looks of this CATVOS lift, but I also remember reading about people having issues with the front diff locking once the lift was installed. I don't remember ever reading about a solution to the problem, so I was really wondering if the problem could be fixed by running the correct length axles. 

Thanks in advance! 

JC


----------

